# Dionysus has arrived!! And a surprise?



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

So today my parents called asking what to do with the fish...That was their way of telling me he made it there alright XD


He's been released into his tank now, they took a very long time floating him making sure he adjusted to the temperature and ph and all that...

Just as dad put his baggie in the water to float it, the doorbell rings and we have another package??? Despite the USPS telling us our package had been mailed back to the seller, it found its way to US! Some of the plants look a little bit like they were starting to get sickly, but they are all 90% healthy and everything was still nice and moist when they got here! 

So, wow, I have my plants and my fish, awesome!

Dionysus is sooo TINY!

Here is a picture showing his size compared to the coffee mug.. granted it's a decently big one but..still! He's a little boy!









The rest of the pictures came out even fuzzier than this, sorry, it was my dad's cell phone! 

Anyway, wooo!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

How adorable, and wow! He's so tiny!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Yay! Glad he made it safe and sound. =] 
AND the plants came, WOO HOOOO!

He is tiny.. cant wait to see pics of him with the plants and such.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

He is itty bitty!! Dad says he is very very active, utilizing every inch of his tank.. He is very curious and is investigating his new territory, already flaring at people getting too close! XD 

He ate two pellets today too!

Here is a NOT updated picture--









Nathan added the big rocks to the tank, but I got nervous and asked him to take them out until he did the vinegar test on them! Soo right now it's just the plants because he had to go home. Also, the plant on the left looks incredibly dead in this picture, but in the rest of the images it is much more green, it sort of is starting to yellow but nothing is 'dead' on it.. Any dead pieces have been removed!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Awww, he's so little! :mrgreen:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad he got there safe and sound. He's cute!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, EATING already? Holy cow!

Maybe I should do aquabid next time.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

He started out being picky about it, I told dad to put in one at a time.. He started out grabbing it, but couldn't decide if he wanted to eat it and spit it out--but then gobbled it up followed by the second one! 

I think it's all about the individual fish really, some fish from the petstore(Like my boyfriend's!) was also just as active and ate immediately as well!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's sooo cute!!


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

AWWWWWW! he's cute! Now you have to change your signiture because you have a betta! lol


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm glad he made it alright!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

he's a cutie! :-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hes only a few months old. Hell stay pretty tiny for a while ;P


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah! The aquabid page said only 3.5 months old..little boy!! 

I just updated my signature! Decided to include the other pets too.. Well, the pets that are/will be mine/nathans..We have more cats and koi but, those are our families animals! The iguana isn't really ours either, but I'm pretty sure his parents will get tired of it, we are the only ones taking care of it anyway..

Oh and just incase people were wondering about the 2.1.0 numbers, this will explain it--
male.female.unknown
1.5.2 means one male, five females, and two unknown


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Cannot believe how TINY he is! But he is suuuper cute! Congrats.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

We're still working on keeping his tank heated, unfortunately my parents didn't test the heater well to see how it kept up in my room, so it's tending to be about 2 degrees lower to what it is set to.. It was set to 78, dad spent today setting it to 80, so we'll see if that will keep it a little bit nicer! We are using the ATI aquarium thermometer because it seemed to have the best reviews... Is this a good one? Don't want to have the wrong temp and turn the heat up too high!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Hehehe, he's so cute, I wish my family would take better pictures of him. I keep hearing the best stories about him! XD He's started flaring at everything in or around his tank.. He flares at the filter...the heater.. the thermometer.. 

I think he's trying to show all those inanimate objects who's boss! 

Still wanting to know if we have a good thermometer!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

purplemuffin said:


> Hehehe, he's so cute, I wish my family would take better pictures of him. I keep hearing the best stories about him! XD He's started flaring at everything in or around his tank.. He flares at the filter...the heater.. the thermometer..


 
Awwe, my betta does that to the thermometer as well!
When will you get to go home and see him?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He sounds so cute! It's nice that your family seems to be taking such good car of him.

Your heater should be fine if it keeps the water a stable 78-80 degrees.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Gratz on the fishy glad he arrived safely


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks!  Well.. I just want to make sure the thermometer works good? XD 

So many years of keeping herps has taught me how DANGEROUS a bad thermometer can be...Not good if you think the hot side is 90 because the thermometer is wrong and it's really 120 or something! Yuck!

I mean, I only ever see good reviews online, so I guess I got a good one!  I just like to make sure I'm safe and my fish is too!


I will be home november 19th!  And will stay home until January, and at that point the fish should be coming with me back to college!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

purplemuffin said:


> I will be home november 19th!  And will stay home until January, and at that point the fish should be coming with me back to college!


 
Awwe it's coming up quick then! probably feels longer to you. lol!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Yesss, it's feeling like forever! I can't wait to meet my new friend, but I also miss my wonderful boyfriend of 2+ years and my odd assortment of other pets.. and my family of course


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

purplemuffin said:


> Yesss, it's feeling like forever! I can't wait to meet my new friend, but I also miss my wonderful boyfriend of 2+ years and my odd assortment of other pets.. and my family of course


Awwe, see I could never have gone to college far away (and by far away I man even just over a 1 1/2 drive) from my boyfriend and animals. I would be a home sick mess!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Ohhh I most definitely am! :,( Breaks my HEART but I know this is the right school for me, and I know that I would regret not going. I had my heart set on SCAD since middle school...No matter how much I adore Nathan, I know I couldn't switch schools because of him--I wouldn't want to feel like I missed out, and I wouldn't EVER want to put him in a position where I could one day resent making the choice(because I know I don't want to have the excuse--If I can't get a job in the arts, I don't want my mind to say 'well maybe if you had gotten a degree at an arts college instead of a cheap one at home'..Thoughts I never want to have! I'm doing the best I can, and once I have done that, then I can be home and anything that happens, happens.)

We're still going strong though  the poor boy does have all the added stress of the animals though..lol!



Mom says she thinks poor Dionysus is lonely! XD awww.. He's in my room right now, and no one goes in there except to feed and water change and stuff..She says everytime she walks in he swims right up to the glass to say hello!


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

awww i cant see the picture!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

purplemuffin said:


> Ohhh I most definitely am! :,( Breaks my HEART but I know this is the right school for me, and I know that I would regret not going. I had my heart set on SCAD since middle school...No matter how much I adore Nathan, I know I couldn't switch schools because of him--I wouldn't want to feel like I missed out, and I wouldn't EVER want to put him in a position where I could one day resent making the choice(because I know I don't want to have the excuse--If I can't get a job in the arts, I don't want my mind to say 'well maybe if you had gotten a degree at an arts college instead of a cheap one at home'..Thoughts I never want to have! I'm doing the best I can, and once I have done that, then I can be home and anything that happens, happens.)
> 
> We're still going strong though  the poor boy does have all the added stress of the animals though..lol!
> 
> ...


Well I can understand that, good for you. =] 
I had quite a few friends that were accepted to nice colleges, and whitched at the last minute to stay with boyfriends they had here going to community college. needless to say, here we are 2 years later and only one of them is still with the boyfriend. :-?


Awwe, poor guy. Maybe she could leave a radio playing for him. When I leave I leave the tv on for my dogs, and the radio for my cat. :tongue:


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep.. My plan was...why should I pick? If I stayed home, what if we had broken up? If he really is 'the one', then.. it will work out whether I stay home or go to college. If we break up(which, at this point is highly doubtful honestly) while I'm away, I know that we probably would have still broken up if I had stayed--maybe would have lasted longer, but then that could have been even worse, better a breakup than a divorce... 

LOL! It's weird talking about that stuff about him though. I'm realistic, but I'm also hopeful. I know we work, because we are both WILLING to work.. If there is a problem, we will fix it. We want to make each other happy, we aren't together because it makes ourselves happy(that's just a natural side effect of being together :3).. I dunno. It would take quite a bit to break this. I know life can throw some awful things at ya, but I think we can make it, as long as we both continue to work at our relationship and keeping ourselves on top  Life is never 100 percent sure, I do keep that in mind, but I am rather optimistic.  


Awww that would be cute. I wish they liked to listen to music like birds do..I love watching our cockatiel dance when we turn on her favorite songs XD Now she's no Frostie(Look up frostie dances to shake your tailfeathers on youtube! Awesome!) but she does like to dance around occasionally, and appreciates the exercise!  

Very close to going home! I have a nice macro camera, I will try to get the best shots I can :3 OH! He dances for food now... Everytime mom picks up the little pellet dispenser he rushes to the top waiting (impatiently) for her to drop in some food. When she's soaking it he will STARE at the cup until those pellets find their way into his tank!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Dionysus? As, in the Greek god of wine and parties?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

LOL! Yes... Named so for many reasons:
His color reminds me of wine
Dionysus was said to often be mistaken for a woman(Plakat, often mislabled)
Dionysus was known for having a dual personality--playful and bringing joy..But also blind wrath. Meant to represent what wine can do but eh, it made me think of bettas XD

:] I just sort of liked the name, I think it suits him...


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I think it's a cool name.  He's very cute.


----------

